# How I wasted my Sunday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Well maybe it wasn't a total waste exactly. The Eagle was very happy about the whole thing and we had a great lunch at a really good Mexican place - very tasty tacos.

NAB


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

That is just wonderful! Thumbs up to you! Thank you for rehabbing this great bird.

You are so lucky to be able to do this.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well that sounds like a perfect release for the Eagle and not a bit of a waste of time.

I wish this bird a long and happy life and thank you for taking such good care of him until he can take care of himself.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Magnificent bird! Thanks for sharing another wonderful rehab success story!

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Nab are the white flecks an indication that this is a juvenile?? What was the problem the poor bird had? It must be so rewarding to see them go back to the wild. Obviously a great job on your part.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*She was starved*

She came in last fall, somebody (likely indians) had pulled her two center tailfeathers and two of her primary feathers off her wings, she could still fly but not well enough to hunt so she was starving and finally got so weak that she ended up on the ground and the animal control people got her and brought her in. Good diet, safe place for 6 months plus a good spring molt and she was good as new. She's full adult the white will disappear (except around her tail) as her molt finishes up. She will end up solid brown with a gold top on her head and a white part around her tail. 

NAB 

She's a big lady - here's a couple showing her wing span.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is a beautiful lady and I bet she is happy to be back outside.

Reti


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't know, Reti, I'll bet she will miss those free meals.... now she has to work for her dinner,. ... probably get married and have to raise a bunch of kids, ..... life ain't easy for a girl on the wing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I don't know why I get teary-eyed seeing pictures like this but I do. I'm happy she made it back into the wild but worry that she can be caught again. I know I have heard that their feathers are prized even though I suppose it is unlawful even for Indians to get them. I so hope they will leave her in peace.

You and Nancy have my utmost admiration for all you do for wildlife.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations to you both! She is quite a lucky girl.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great job!
What an awesome experience, I would have cried.



> I'll bet she will miss those free meals.... now she has to work for her dinner,. ... probably get married and have to raise a bunch of kids, ..... life ain't easy for a girl on the wing.


If she skips the married and kids part, things should be good.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, I don't know why I get teary-eyed seeing pictures like this but I do. I'm happy she made it back into the wild but worry that she can be caught again. I know I have heard that their feathers are prized even though I suppose it is unlawful even for Indians to get them. I so hope they will leave her in peace.
> 
> You and Nancy have my utmost admiration for all you do for wildlife.


Don't worry too much about her Maggie - it's been Nancy's experience in the 30 years she's been doing this that once a GE is caught they never let themselves get caught again. They aren't the brightest bulbs on the tree but they do learn well. Plus the refuge where we released her is off limits even to the ****** - no hunting, no fishing no nothing is allowed in there so she is going to be fine.

NAB 

Here's another good shot of her getting ready to leave.









I think this may be one of the best shots I've ever taken of a release.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

The expression on the face in the first picture was so forlorn, almost unhappy. But the picture above shows a determined girl on her way to freedom. Great shots Nab.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Magnificant Nab!!! I'm speechless... the photography is just stunning. I am just so awestruck at the wildlife that come through your life. They are blessed to have crossed your path and you are blessed to have the skills and facilities to be able to treat them. HUGE cheers to you Nab  

(oh yeah - I did say speechless didn't I? LOL)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nabisho said:


> ...I think this may be one of the best shots I've ever taken of a release.


Excellent photo! I know that bird was hustling!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

OHHH How I would love to spend a Sunday that way. What a *MAGNIFICENT *bird and how fantastic you are for saving it. I wonder how they relate in size to our Wedgetail Eagles here in Tasmania, (the Tasmanian Wedgetail is bigger than the Australian Mainland cousin). Those photos were breathtaking. I really enjoyed them.

We see the Wedgetail eagle over our property a lot. Once I heard a crash that sounded like the hugest bag of potatoes ever was thrown against our sliding glass door, I ran there and sitting right at my feet on the other side of the glass was a Wedgetail Eagle. In the few seconds it took me to call my husband and realise what I was looking at, it took off, flew away. Unhurt I am glad to say but perhaps it had a headache. It must have been in pursuit and somehow lost focus and how the glass didn't break is beyond me. 

I remember just before it flew, looking at its huge talons on the concrete and being so amazed at their size.

I would find it a great honour to be able to rehab and release something as incredible as this bird.

Thanks for the wonderful pics.

love and light
Susan in Tasmania, Australia xxxx

PS - Mostly we get the Brown Goshawks here, about 8 hits to our windows despite trying all sorts of things to deter them, but the sound of my starlings and blackbird in the back room lures them down. I found the best thing to do was to hang bright coloured pray flags across the places they hit and we haven't had a hit for a year or so now.


----------

